# TV shows you once liked, but now don't



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 15, 2013)

Not stuff you liked as a kid. More recent stuff.

1) Pawn Stars: The drama overcame the cool history lessons.

2) Fast and Loud: Not even fun to watch anymore. Pimp my Ride with no street cred.

3) Burn Notice: Good characters, good story, but somehow got boring (and I can't stand Fi's voice)

4) Big Bang Theory: rerun contempt...may resolve itself come September

5) How I met your Mother: good concept...for a few seasons....has gone on waaaay too long


----------



## mevans154 (Jul 15, 2013)

Person of Interest: How many times can the bad guys miss when they shoot at Mr. Reese, and just how fast can Harold write source code that hack into any server no matter the level of encryption.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

for big bang theory...it seemed like this past season was short...or maybe because they kept taking so many breaks btwn new episodes.

Warehouse 13 has gotten old.

GHost hunters too.


----------



## csb (Jul 15, 2013)

Glee...I barely saw any of this season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

house was started to get old, but they stopped the show at a good point before it went too far.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

NCIS: LA. They are no-longer NAVY investigators, and somehow have evolved into world-wide terrorist hunters. The characters are good (and Kinzie is HOT), but they've strayed too far from the original premise.

Sons of Anarchy. Don't know why I stopped watching, just got a little too dramatic for a bunch of "manly bike gang members"...

CSI - the original Vegas version, I never watched any of the spinoffs.

I've gotten to the point that I really don't watch much TV outside of my usual sporting events, and I will often-times default to some random movie on Spike or FX or even a special on History/Animal Planet/Discovery.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

The Menalist

Law &amp; Order

Law &amp; Order SVU

We even watched L&amp;O Criminal Intent for a while

Desperate Housewives (that experiment should have died at the end of Season 1 - roughly the last we've seen it)

Family Guy. It was funny when it first started. It was funnier when it came back, but the last 2 years has become little more than "Simpsons already did it"

Hell's Kitchen - After the 2nd season, there was nothing new about it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

Shows that we still watch:

Deadliest Catch

So You Think You Can Dance

NCIS

Being Human (American SyFy version)

Big Bang Theory (we didn't see most of the early seasons, so the reruns aren't so bad)

My wife records a few more shows that I simply can't stand:

Lost Girl (SyFy). The plot is horrible, but there is a LOT of hot lesbo action (although still PG13)

Vampire Diaries

Once Upon a Time

Dr. Who (more of a Netflix thing)

True Blood (also on Netflix)


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

we watched one more season of deadliest catch after Phil died then no more...couldn't stand the new boats they brought on.

Gold rush...hope they cancel and not bring it back


----------



## goodal (Jul 15, 2013)

Hero's was great for a couple of seasons then started sucking really bad

The Office. Couldnt watch the last 3 years. After Michael left it sucked.

Falling Skies. I still like this one but it got too gross for the little ones.

Law and Order. Just too repetitive.

CSI original. Just got too unrealistic. People are not that demented.

CSI Miami. David Caruso trying to be dramatic cracked me up.

On the other Hand...

The Unit was great. I wish that had not died.

Jericho was pretty good and had promise, but not a large enough audience.

Arrested Development was great and the new season on Netflix is just as good.


----------



## mevans154 (Jul 15, 2013)

American Idol...Watched the first 7 or 8 seasons, but singers got too boring with no real stand-out stars in the making.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2013)

Now finished as a show, but Orange County Choppers. I liked the first couple of seasons.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 15, 2013)

American Pickers. Just had enough of it, I guess.

Same with American Restoration.


----------



## willsee (Jul 15, 2013)

Was just telling my wife the same thing about Burn Notice last night that I hope they end the series soon, then on the commercial break they said it was the final season.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 15, 2013)

30 Rock - loved the first four seasons, but the characters got tiresome after that.

It's Always Sunny - writing went downhill after Dee had her baby in real life.

Community - I'm going to scream if I have to hear the word "meta" one more time.


----------



## csb (Jul 15, 2013)

Real World- I think I was twelve when it debuted and I thought it would be SO cool to live in NYC with a bunch of strangers and Eric Nies was SO hot.

Fast forward to now and I think, "Why don't these lazy bastards get jobs?! Quit getting drunk and screwing your roommates!"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 15, 2013)

csb said:


> Fast forward to now and I think, "Why don't these lazy bastards get jobs?! Quit getting drunk and screwing your roommates!"




And here I was thinking that you'd make a cool roommate.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^ You may want to return the video cameras to the store...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 15, 2013)

Kitchen Nightmares

Pawn Stars

American Pickers

American Restoration

American Hot Rod

Orange County Choppers

Storage Wars

I'm sure I'm forgetting some, and they are all for the same reason. The first season or so, it seems like a real look into the life and times of people that do interesting things for a living. After that, the producers know which parts of said lives make Joe Sixpack watch the show, and they only focus on those things. Also around that time, the "stars" of the show start getting a little bit of fame and fortune, so their personalities completely change. The show becomes less and less about the job, and more about people arguing or just talking to the camera. Those are exactly the things I hate about normal "reality shows," so I lose interest quickly.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2013)

Back when I had TV service, I liked American Choppers. It's spun off into some weird crap the last time I watched a more recent version of the show.

Makes me glad I don't have TV service anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

Auction show? Dave Hester

Deadliest catch


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 15, 2013)

Biggest Loser - was somewhat inspiring at the start (granted I would eat McDonalds while watching); but then seemed too contrived...

Deadliest Catch

Dexter - love the show, but thankfully they are hitting the final season - how long can he pull this sugar-honey-iced-tea off????


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2013)

A show that I thought was gone too soon...

Pushing Daisies

killed by the writers' strike.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2013)

Yuuupppp! Storage wars and all the "reality" shows they start off ok and if they get a following it goes right down hill.

Sometimes I miss Monster Garage. OCC got old. Fast n Loud is just that. A loudmouth babbling about making a fast buck

The storage war clone shows are just awful, although Brandy is a fine girl.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2013)

Monster Garage and Junk Yard Wars used to be favorites back in high school / college. Was a shame when they were both cancelled. I know JYW was still active in Britain as of a year or two ago (I think); but it didn't have the same aspect as the US version.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2013)

I watched every episode of the first season of survivor,biggest loser, and lost.. But then never really followed it past that..

I also was the only person watching Sarah Conner, the terminator chronic less that show was great but didn't make it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 16, 2013)

csb said:


> Real World- I think I was twelve when it debuted and I thought it would be SO cool to live in NYC with a bunch of strangers and Eric Nies was SO hot.
> 
> Fast forward to now and I think, "Why don't these lazy bastards get jobs?! Quit getting drunk and screwing your roommates!"




HAHA...after the season (or maybe starting with that season) with Puck it got pretty formulaic

One person with a substance abuse problem

One person who was militaristically gay

One person who was a religious zealot

One complete asshat

One good old boy

One drama queen

It became all about the drama. I hate drama.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 16, 2013)

I loved MST3K with Joel Hodgson. It was merely OK with Mike Nelson, but I quit watching around 95/6.

"Let's have a Patrick Swayze Christmas...."


----------



## goodal (Jul 16, 2013)

I forgot about the Sarah Conner Chronicles. I liked it even though the acting was pretty bad.


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG, I loved MST3K. Agree with the host changes. There are still episodes on Netflix.

See, about 6 seasons ago, Real World even quit with having the one of each. They just went slutty.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Say Yes to the Dress. (I know you guys were all totally watching this.)


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Which yes to the dress...kleinfeld or atlanta.


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2013)

The Atlanta one. The southern thing was interesting, but then it got crazy. It was the same thing- grammy doesn't want the bride to look like whore, bride wants to look like a whore, bride's mom wants her in a pageant dress...cue southern colloquialisms and scene.

We still will catch the Kleinfeld's one every once in awhile, but that's because we've nicknamed the bridal consultants- Mole, Smoker Teeth, etc.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I loved MST3K with Joel Hodgson. It was merely OK with Mike Nelson, but I quit watching around 95/6.
> 
> "Let's have a Patrick Swayze Christmas...."




+1. Watching the Hodgson episodes on Netflix was one of our favorite things to do when the Hubs and I were dating.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2013)

Didn't think about these, but totally agree with those above - The Real World and Biggest Loser.

TRW - stopped watching after New Orleans, I think. I actually met some of the cast that year outside of the house during Mardi Gras. Actually, I watched a few more seasons in the 2003-07 timeframe as my now wife got me hooked on it again.

Biggest Loser - The first few seasons were really neat. Unfortunately, as all of the shows do, it got WAAAAAYY too dramatic and commercialistic.

"Here is a great idea for a smoothie. Use ice from *Sonic*, non-fat *Danon* yogurt, *Whole Foods* organic bananas, and this *sh*tty brand-name sh*t* that we also get used to push. Dump it all in a *Kitchen Aid *mixer and then pour it into your favorite *Tupperware* cup for a refreshing after workout treat." Also, too much crying. Whiney babies drained me.


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2013)

Mmm...Sonic ice...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 16, 2013)

^ they look too much like deer or rabbit poop pellets to me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 16, 2013)

^I think your local Sonic needs to clean their ice makers out...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> ^I think your local Sonic needs to clean their ice makers out...


+1


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2013)

What do satanists and Sonic Ice have in common?

Black masses.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2013)

I forget you all are so literal sometimes. I was refering to shape of said ice.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 17, 2013)

That's shapist.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

I actually feel that in one more season duck dynasty will be here. They are re -running it to death...

I watched moon shiners and the Amish show one weekend while I was sick.. Interesting but hard to follow week to week...

If any if you have seen the show "Double Diva's". Based in Atlanta about the girl with big boobs that makes big custom bras for big girls.. My wife went to high school with that girl..

There shop is on Barrett parkway near us and if you go on there usually the "stars" of the show are actually there..

They also sell bras and stuff fr people with normal sized boobs and butts...

I say give duck dynasty 2 more seasons and it will be toast.. He'll I saw a duck dynasty door mat at Home Depot.. That's what goes for redneck?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2013)

^it's already there for me. The CEo who almost seems ashamed of his redneck upbringing and probably wouldn't have the beard et all if it wasn't for the show.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 17, 2013)

I watch way too much TV. This summer, though, it's down to a minimum - Continuum and Dexter. It's Dex's final season, so yay for that.

Shows I used to watch that I don't anymore, though? If you mean current shows, I don't think I have any... I tend to stick with my shows to the bitter end, as long as I've seen more than three episodes to begin with.

Show list by genre:

Castle

Person of Interest

Homeland

Psych

Save Me (might be canceled, haven't heard)

Dexter

Hit &amp; Miss (though it's been canceled; I've only seen the first two episodes)

Orange is the New Black (Netflix only; prison dramedy at a women's prison, with a "fish out of water" woman convicted 10 years after leaving the criminal world. Nominally based on reality.)

Lost Girl (Dexman's right.)

Arrow

Game of Thrones

Continuum

Supernatural

Nikita

Futurama

Dr Who

Through the Wormhole
How Sex changed the world

Intermittently other shows

Shows killed before their time - Sarah Connor Chronicles, FireFly, Jeremiah, Dollhouse, and far too many others to count.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2013)

^^^ Dollhouse was horrible, with the exception of the hot chicks...


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 17, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Dollhouse was horrible, with the exception of the hot chicks...




I disagree. It wasn't for everyone, and it had some issues (not the least of which were some seriously unlikeable characters), but as a concept it was one of the better sci-fi shows of the past decade. It would have been better if it'd been a little more futuristic, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2013)

Concept was good, I agree. Execution (unlikeable characters, "issues" and not futuristic enough), was horrible.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh, I forgot Orphan Black as a show I watch. Best modern-day sci-fi show I've seen in a long time. The characters with the most screen/plot time are:

Sarah Manning, an English-American played by Tatiana Maslany.

Alison Hendrix, an American soccer mom played by Tatiana Maslany.

Cosima Neuhas, an American genetics geek played by Tatiana Maslany.

There are at least three other "... played by Tatiana Maslany", but they are spoilers.

She does an incredible job of bringing them all to life.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 18, 2013)

Agree on Warehouse 13, used to watch it a lot, now I have 8-9 episodes on the DVR and no real desire to watch them. It got real slow last year. I liked it more when they were focused on the artifacts and how they got their powers. Now its all about a baddie and a random thimble that grants you the power to turn kittens into poodles or some BS.

I couldn't finish Eureka either, got waaay to drama-filled and I was glad to see it go.

other shows I tried and either disliked or just couldn't get into:

Continuum

Supernatural

Smallville

Arrow

Simpsons

Ghost Hunters (any of them)

Any "Reality" Show

Primeval

NCIS (Any)


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 23, 2014)

Did any one see *Falling Skies* last night?

I do really want to keep watching this series but starting to feel bored about it.

On the other hand *The Last Ship* had good action and is not as hard to believe that something like that could really happen. Maybe we should start a new thread about this one.


----------



## goodal (Jun 23, 2014)

I DVR'd the Last ship hoping it will be good. Had to quite falling skies prior to last season, it was getting too corny for me and too gross for the little guys (ie mommy).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dang it! I was going to start watching Falling Skies now that GoT is done for the season. Should I not?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dang it! I was going to start watching Falling Skies now that GoT is done for the season. Should I not?




I do not know KFox. To each their own. For me it was boring. The little girl, Mason's daughter with the Lady Doc, grew up like from 8 to 18 years old in a few months and her hair from brunette to blonde. I mean, it is ScyFi but too much of something is never good.


----------



## mevans154 (Jun 23, 2014)

My son and I have been watching Falling Skies from the beginning. After last night's episode we were both wondering if the show is starting to "Jump the Shark".


Tom Mason used to be a History professor, but now he is an expert moto-cross rider able to do donuts, wheelies, and jump 75 foot gaps!!

Pope always seems to find/make his "man cave" wherever he lives complete with liquor, portable generators, and TV sets.

Where do they keep getting all of their bullets from??


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

I wondered what they would do after last season (with the new overlords) to me its like the writers changed their minds on something midstream and they are trying to course correct..

I will still watch it just not as religoulsy as TWD or GOT...

I also DVR the lost ship and will try and catch it after vacation...

I also caught a few minutes of True Blood. Okay I didnt know it was a soft porn type tv show, now I know why the ladies watch it.. girls are such pervs..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

True Blood has the same level of nudity/pr0n IMO as GoT does. The first couple of seasons were really good I thought. It was a different concept and the story was done well IMO.

But after like S3, it got really weird so I quit watching it. This latest season (premier was yesterday I think?) they are supposed to go back to the original story line instead of doing all the weird side stories. I might pick it back up. Or just be done with TV and go back to online gaming.


----------

